
WeWork Will Lay Off 2,400 Workers - tysone
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/11/21/business/wework-layoffs.html
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21595493](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21595493).

------
hknd
Same news, no paywall: [https://www.cnbc.com/2019/11/21/wework-lays-
off-2400-employe...](https://www.cnbc.com/2019/11/21/wework-lays-
off-2400-employees.html)

~~~
Izkata
Already posted:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21595493](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21595493)

